# Another idea of what to do with your minis!



## barnbum (Jul 30, 2008)

Today we had residents from an assisted living home out to our farmette. This is the 2nd annual visit--and we plan to continue it for as long as possible. I was lucky to have my in-laws willing to come lend a hand. They helped with so much. This kind of event runs so much smoother when there are willing, capable hands.






I'll keep the commentary short since I think the photos speak for themselves. Thank you to Polly for being my photographer!





A bus load of 13 residents arrive-the bus was packed--there were more names on a waiting list. They find a seat under the shade of the pine trees--the horses are in front of them in the pasture. I introduce myself--and answer any questions.






Their view of the pasture.






I invite Kennedy, of course



and another student from last year's class to help. She came with a bonus--her mom and little sister. Her mom, Polly, took the photos. The kids help with baths, last minute grooming after mud rolls, and help me with the horse switching by working the gates. I don't allow kids to handle horses by residents... just needs to be me--better safe than sorry...











Order was Gypsy, Chloe, Jazz, Rosie, Whisper....


























They asked the best questions!











This is Kandy--the director--showing them how Whisper loves to have her snip kissed.






This was a first horse kiss for some.










Kennedy--my right hand girl. I'm so lucky to call her a friend.










More to come....


----------



## barnbum (Jul 30, 2008)

My favorite shot! Such joy!















Couldn't have done it without the crew.



They even helped serve the lemonade and pretzels.











Heading home--they were so happy.


















Thanks for looking.


----------



## zoey829 (Jul 30, 2008)

Thank you so much fo sharing. That was really sweet. I would love to do that. Can you let me know what the events consisted of? and if any forms needed to be signed??

THanks again!!!


----------



## shelly (Jul 30, 2008)

I salute you Barnbum



:salute



That was an amazing idea and so wonderful for the elderly to be able to get out and see your minis!!!! I wish my place was set up as well as yours...I would love to be able to do something like that oneday!!!



:yes


----------



## ErikaS. (Jul 30, 2008)

That was really cool. I loved the pics. What a great program and what great help you have!


----------



## barnbum (Jul 30, 2008)

Zoey--we looked into all that the first time around... and I wrote the story up--it's on my website here: http://www.littlechurchminis.com/QuailSummitvisits.html

One magazine editor asked if she could publish the story--but a year later she decided it didn't tell enough about what it did for the residents--and wanted me to rewrite--but I chose not to. I was hoping it'd be published so others would see an idea they could try.





For events--it's mostly just chatting with them--telling them how/why I got into minis--then bringing each horse out. I gave them a demonstration of what Rosie has learned with clicker training in the pasture--they loved that. Last year the kids took the horses through an obstacle course we set up.


----------



## Boss Mare (Jul 30, 2008)




----------



## Brandi* (Jul 30, 2008)

Man oh man! These pictures really make me want to get out there!!! This is so what I want to do in the future! I love the "oldies but goodies" and to bring them joy from their first horsie kiss is just so special



You are really doing something great here!


----------



## Reijel's Mom (Jul 30, 2008)

Aww! Maybe it's just the day but I got teary - thank you for doing that and showing us the pics!


----------



## targetsmom (Jul 30, 2008)

What a great idea!!! Thank you so much for bringing joy to so many that way, and for sharing the pictures on here!!! I am going to have to look into this!


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Jul 30, 2008)

My Lord, Rosie is absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## drivin*me*buggy (Jul 30, 2008)

Awesome job Karla....

I looks like the weather was great and so obvious everyone had a great time!!

I am sure they will be talking fondly about their trip to see you for days





Very nice job!

Angie


----------



## Maxi'sMinis (Jul 30, 2008)

That was a wonderful thing to do. It looks like you made some mini lovers that day. Very nice job.


----------



## ThreeCFarm (Jul 30, 2008)

I'm on slow dial up, so I'll be here all night waiting for the pics to load, but I wanted to say what a great thing you do for the residents!!! I used to work in an assisted living facility...


----------



## Mona (Jul 31, 2008)

Looks like a great time was had by all!


----------



## barnbum (Jul 31, 2008)

> My Lord, Rosie is absolutely gorgeous!


Thanks, Deb--she takes our breath away.







> I looks like the weather was great and so obvious everyone had a great time!!


Angie--we kept watching radar and saw a big ole rain blob coming our way. I called Kandy--the one in charge--and she said they were still planning on coming.. so we kept getting ready. It was a miracle that the blob split and went on both sides of us--there were a few drops just as everyone was finishing lemonade--but that was it. I was stunned it didn't rain--and so so happy they didn't call it off. They're an optimistic bunch.





Several who were here last year talked about things that happened on that trip--like when Claire didn't want to cross the driveway and they'd get the giggles about a guy who had kissed one of the horse's, erm, hips.



They had a picture of that and it was a hot topic for a while.





They had questions about registries, heights, gestation length, herd management, costs, what my husband thinks of them....and so many more. The woman who loves horse so dearly wasn't able to come this time--she was in the hospital for a minor issue--I missed having her.


----------



## whitney (Jul 31, 2008)

BLESS YOU!

Our elderly are truly TREASURES.

For you to do this for them makes you a VERY SPECIAL PERSON!


----------



## SWA (Jul 31, 2008)




----------



## TripleDstables (Jul 31, 2008)

That is just too cool! Thanks for sharing!

It's so nice to see good people doing great things with what goes on in the world anymore.


----------



## twister (Jul 31, 2008)

Karla, Thanks for sharing your wonderful pics of a great day out for the seniors. You are a dear for doing this, I bet they will be talking about the day spent with the minis until next year rolls around and they will be back again





Yvonne


----------



## OhHorsePee (Jul 31, 2008)

You do a lot, Karla, marketing minis the different ways you do.



I think it is wonderful! You should really get together with the facility's Marketing Director and she/he could use little outings like this for marketing the facility. And this also would market you! I am sure the Admissions Director would love you too!


----------



## barnbum (Jul 31, 2008)

You know, gals--I get as much out of this as they do!



I don't think it has anything to do with me being special in any way--I just have my summers off so am able. That's all.





Fran--my classroom goes to this facility a lot---every year we troop over to interview the residents and play games with them. Then I let my class decide what to do next--and for the last two years we've done a Talent Show for them. It's quite the event! I want to do a quilt show, but I'm using all my spare time to prepare for a craft show--so I haven't scheduled that yet. My daughter and I have also played flute duets for them.

They give US as much joy as we give, for sure.





Oh--I don't really need the marketing...I have folks asking about minis and none to sell right now!


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Jul 31, 2008)

Karla,

What a WONDERFUL thing to offer! That one picture showed such pure joy on their faces!



I never stop being amazed at how these little blessings offer such opportunity for so many people who normally wouldn't be in a position to get so close to horses.

Great job!


----------



## OhHorsePee (Jul 31, 2008)

LOL Karla, you just tell those people to come see me. LOL

You should check with AMHR about getting the story in the Journal.


----------



## Mercysmom (Aug 1, 2008)

Awesome!

Kandi is the best... miss working with her at Heather Hills!

Thanks for a fix of home!

Denise


----------



## BannerBrat (Aug 1, 2008)

[SIZE=12pt]



[/SIZE]

awww, that is just so sweet.





You got a good bunch of Mini's there.





no wonder you don't need to advertise.


----------



## barnbum (Aug 3, 2008)

Denise--I forgot you know Kandy!!



> I never stop being amazed at how these little blessings offer such opportunity for so many people who normally wouldn't be in a position to get so close to horses.


Exactly! For me, too.



Sharing the love---that's what I love to do with my minis.





A grandmother who lives about 30 minutes away is bringing her grandkids here to meet the horses. She happened to stumble on my website and has been emailing to set up a time. And the visits go on....


----------



## TTF (Aug 3, 2008)

Aw! How wonderful! We've taken a couple of our minis down to the nursing home around the corner, it truly is magical the way these little creatures can light up a face without doing a thing.



It's always nice to realize that you give enough love to your animals that they are able to give it back in double.


----------



## MelissaAH (Aug 3, 2008)

Oh my gosh! This is wonderful. This was one of the first things I thought of doing with minis in the future. I adore the pics. Just seeing the smiles on their faces are worth it!


----------



## nootka (Aug 3, 2008)

It's great to see everyone having such a nice time. Thanks for sharing it with us.

We've had one retirement home out to our place, but they were unable to get out of the bus. They still enjoyed their visit, and one of the foals even tried to hop on the bus with them. They all loved that!

I think it's a fine thing to share them with the young and old, and everyone in between. I am amazed at the number of people that have never seen a Miniature before....

Liz


----------



## backwoodsnanny (Aug 3, 2008)

Karla as always an inspiration to all of us. You continue to amaze me in so many ways. But then I think Ive told you that before.


----------



## wade3504 (Aug 4, 2008)

Keep the tradition going



. Love seeing the photos each year.

I brought my grandparents out to my barn once and had Lil Bits hooked up to the cart (just think Karla you could give cart rides when Jazz learns how to drive), my grandfather laughed when he got in the cart and I asked if he knew how to do it.



(he grew up on a farm) Whoops! He took Bits down the road and I started wondering if he was ever going to come back with him. He was having so much fun he didn't want to.



So, that's your next assignment-Jazz must drive.

Amanda


----------



## barnbum (Aug 4, 2008)

Actually--his lessons started yesterday.



And a wonderful forum friend



--well--two forum friends






--are coming out Saturday to help me get him going.

Of course, since I have no harness or cart--it'll be great exercise for both of us!


----------



## wade3504 (Aug 4, 2008)

WoooHooo!!!

It's about time!





Thank you (forum members) whoever you are.


----------



## maplegum (Aug 6, 2008)

Reijel's Mom said:


> Aww! Maybe it's just the day but I got teary - thank you for doing that and showing us the pics!


I did too!!!!

The look on the faces of your visitors is priceless. What a wonderful day,


----------



## miniaddiction (Aug 7, 2008)

Karla, I looked at this a while ago and didnt have my high speed going to view all your pictures.

I just did that, and I wanted to tell you how awesome I think it is that you are always doing your best to use your horses for the pleasure of others.

Its people like you Karla that become saints when they reach Heaven. I want to thank you, and tell you that you have inspired me to do more of this sort of thing with my own horses.


----------



## barnbum (Aug 7, 2008)

> and tell you that you have inspired me to do more of this sort of thing with my own horses.


And THAT is EXACTLY why I post it at all!



I want to give others the idea so more smiles are made, more attention is shown to our elderly population through our minis. The wealth of knowledge and wisdom they have to share is not tapped unless we go to them. Whether for visits to chat, to give quilt shows, music presentations, or horse involvement--it adds to their day, but enriches ours as well.

Thank you Helen.





This past Tuesday I had grandparents bring their 5 and 8 year old grandkids out to see the horses. The woman had found my email on a forward. She thought she'd have to go to PA to see minis, so was thrilled to only have to drive 30 minutes to visit. They spent two hours here in the pasture and at the picnic table under the pine trees having popsicles by the pasture. They were so appreciative, but the two hours brought as much joy to me--meeting new folks and spending time with young kids while discussing horses, as it did them. They are watching the website for new foals to come out again!















This is an aspect of mini ownership I love.

Ah, I'm sure there's enough else in my life I struggle with to keep things balanced and keeps me from sainthood.


----------



## KanoasDestiny (Aug 7, 2008)

What a wonderful thing you do Karla! It's neat to see the joy these small ones bring to people. My neighbors have seen my horses for the past 2 years, and even now, everytime they see them, they get really excited.


----------



## Soggy Bottom Ranch (Aug 8, 2008)

Karla, I love your pictures! Am a big fan of the elderly, and I would someday like to do this type of event at my home. Thank you for sharing, they are lovely photos, and what a nice thing you have done for all those people!


----------

